# Hadi Chaoui/ Chopin (Funeral March) ' Mark your imagination sailing'



## hadi

*
Hello
I present to you today the wonderful work of the artist Chopin
It is the Sonata for Piano you Bazvha for you
With all my love and appreciation
Waiting for your comments*


----------



## breakup

hadi said:


> *
> Hello
> I present to you today the wonderful work of the artist Chopin
> It is the Sonata for Piano you Bazvha for you
> With all my love and appreciation
> Waiting for your comments*


I don't think the whole piece is considered to be the "Funeral March" just the section from 17:39 to 25:00. On this part I like the way he played 20:20 to 22:50, but I think the first and last sections were a but too fast for a dirge.


----------



## hadi

breakup said:


> I don't think the whole piece is considered to be the "Funeral March" just the section from 17:39 to 25:00. On this part I like the way he played 20:20 to 22:50, but I think the first and last sections were a but too fast for a dirge.


First, thank you for your interest and your response
Your word is absolutely true the piece is not all bearing the name of "Funeral March" the part that told us that it is with this name
I thank you also for the beautiful words for my play
For feedback on the speed I stand by the idea completely true ... I've played the piece too quickly
On the whole Thank you very much for everything


----------

